
Everyone in the world should be taxed on their energy footprint - tgirotto
https://aeon.co/ideas/everyone-in-the-world-should-be-taxed-on-their-energy-footprint
======
fuzzfactor
Taxes are too destructive because those who get the money usually handle it
more foolishly than those who actually have to pay.

Better would be for energy utilities to be co-operatives which directly
subsidize lower-consuming (or net producing) members at the expense of
wasteful users.

